
What would it take to build a tower as high as outer space? - pseudolus
https://aeon.co/ideas/what-would-it-take-to-build-a-tower-as-high-as-outer-space
======
al_ramich
Discovery of superhero material that is light and strong like nothing we have
right now. Somehow I feel that making rockets more reusable and cheaper is
going to win short term.

